
Apple's new Android app: Move to iOS - jpatokal
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apple.movetoios&hl=en
======
jpatokal
Whereas in the Apple App Store:

"Apps or metadata that mentions the name of any other mobile platform will be
rejected."

[https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/](https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/)

